
Leaderless, Blockchain-Based VC Fund Raises $100M and Counting - gomox
http://fortune.com/2016/05/15/leaderless-blockchain-vc-fund/
======
gomox
Tried to get a thread going a week or so ago when this was at $30M (!). Paste
of my original comment there:

\---

The DAO is a decentralized "venture" fund based on the Ethereum blockchain. It
is meant to invest in projects and collect rewards for investors.

The amount raised 9 days into the fundraiser already makes it the #2 largest
crowdfunded project.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_highest_funded_crowdfu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_highest_funded_crowdfu..).

More on DAOs: [https://www.ethereum.org/dao](https://www.ethereum.org/dao)

~~~
gomox
It's at 110M now, and will very likely take the #1 spot for largest
crowdfunding within a few hours.

------
gomox
WSJ is running a story as well: [http://www.wsj.com/articles/chiefless-
company-rakes-in-more-...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/chiefless-company-
rakes-in-more-than-100-million-1463399393)

